# مساعدة في فهم طريقة حساب الكوع



## hamzahqa (20 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم 
اريد قاعدة مع شرح لحساب الكوع الخاص بالدكت


----------



## اسامه نحله (20 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن توضح سؤالك بالضبط !!!!!!
عايز تكييل ( معرفة وزن الدكت والأكواع ) .....
أم ماذا !!!!


----------



## اسامه نحله (20 ديسمبر 2010)

يا صديقى اللورد كل حاجه في أشري بس قول طلبك !!!!


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (20 ديسمبر 2010)

يوضع الكوع عندما يغير الدكت مساره من اتجاه معين الى اتجاه اخر هذا اولا . وثانيا وهو الاهم اخي العزيز يجب ان تعرف بان هنالك فينسات توضع بالترتيب وحسب ابعاد الكوع كي يتجنب حدوث دوامات داخل الكوع وبالتالي تزداد خسائر الاحتكاك على المروحة . ابعاد واوضاع هذه الفينسات موجودة في معظم الستاندرات العالمية واهمها سمكنا . وشكرا


----------



## hamzahqa (20 ديسمبر 2010)

اتأسف لعدم التوضيح
انا جديد في مجال التكييف 
اود معرفة طريقة حساب مساحة الكوع 
شكرا


----------



## سيدحسن1 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اليك اخي الحبيب معادلة لحساب طول الكوع وبالتالي نقدر نحسب الوزن

(l=2*3.14*(w+8)*0.0254/4

اخذته من برنامج لحساب وزن الصاج لل ecg


----------



## م. رياض النجار (20 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مساحة الكوع= 2*(w+h)*(l1+l2)


----------



## اسامه نحله (20 ديسمبر 2010)

riyadh1 قال:


> مساحة الكوع= 2*(w+h)*(l1+l2)


 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
لوسمحت إنته عندك l1 & l2 ياترى w & w) هى w1 ام w2 وh كمان ام هى المتوسطة 
2/h=h1+h
w=w1+w2/2


----------



## م. رياض النجار (20 ديسمبر 2010)

W1 & h1


----------



## اسامه نحله (20 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً ليك يا هندسة 
ممكن حسابات Tee


----------



## hamzahqa (21 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي سيد حسن يا ريت لو تقوم بشرح الارقام في المعادلة الخاصة بك 
*(l=2*3.14*(w+8)*0.0254/4
*
اخ riyadh1 من اين لي بقايسات l1 & l2 ?


----------



## hamzahqa (22 ديسمبر 2010)

so ?


----------



## pora (22 ديسمبر 2010)

تماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## سلام على سلام (4 فبراير 2011)

ياريت حد يقول حساب Tوكمان طريقة حساب الlosses


----------



## حسام محمد (4 فبراير 2011)

لو سمحتو شرح اكبر لهالموضوع المهم 
شكرا


----------



## سلام على سلام (5 فبراير 2011)

ياريت حد يقول حساب مساحة Tee


----------



## wael gamil sayed (13 فبراير 2012)

A=2(w1+h1)l1+2(w2+h2)l2+2(w3+h3)l3


----------



## غطاس (28 أغسطس 2012)

*طريقة حساب طول الكوع فى الحصر لحساب المساحة بعد ذلك*

يتم الحساب كما تفضل المهندس المحترم بالصورة حيث يتم اختيار اكبر w,hمن الجهتين ويكون الحساب كالاتى 
l=l1+l2
A= (w+h) *2*l
اما هناك طريقة اكثر دقة اسمحوا لى بشرحها 
الكوع عبارة عن قوسين وبالتالى يتم حساب طول القوس كالاتى 
l= r*q اسف على q حيث انها رمز للزاوية سيتا بس مش لاقيها علشان اكتبها 
لو الكوع 90 درجة بالتالى تكون الq= 90*(3.14/180
r هى نق المتوسط وتساوى w +0.1

وبالتالى نحضر l ثم نحضر المساحة بالقانون السابق
مثال : لو عندى كوع 90 درجة w*h =950*750مم احسب طوله ازاى
l= r*q
q= 90*(3.14/180)
q= 1.57 وتكون r=0. 950+0.1 اذن تكزن r= 1.05اذن تكون l= 1.6m وهذه ادق طريقة 
ارجو ان اكون وفقت


----------



## elmohr (30 نوفمبر 2015)

شكر على المجهود ولكن فين البعد الاخر للكوع d


----------



## العصفور الطائر (18 فبراير 2021)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العصفور الطائر (18 فبراير 2021)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

